# Biceps pain when squatting? WTF is this?!?



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2015)

So in the past couple of weeks I've been hitting some heavy (by my standards) singles and I'm noticing I get pain in both biceps when I get around 500 Lbs. Feels a bit like a tendonitis-type pain, perhaps a bit sharper, and in both arms.

My grip isn't exceptionally wide (just inside the rings on a standard Oly bar) and I'm high bar squatting if that helps.

Possibly something CNS related? Body getting used to the new load? (I've hit a couple PRs of late)

Anyone else experience this?

Cheers for any insight.

- Savage


----------



## Pinkbear (May 12, 2015)

No curling in the squat rack


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 12, 2015)

I get it in my right arm but I think mine is a different issue than yours. Mine started when I hit a pr on my deads


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 12, 2015)

Yeah you may have some pinch nerves or something related.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> So in the past couple of weeks I've been hitting some heavy (by my standards) singles and I'm noticing I get pain in both biceps when I get around 500 Lbs. Feels a bit like a tendonitis-type pain, perhaps a bit sharper, and in both arms.
> 
> My grip isn't exceptionally wide (just inside the rings on a standard Oly bar) and I'm high bar squatting if that helps.
> 
> ...


You may not be lined up under the bar. That is very common. Otherwise the stretch in the shoulder and pressure on the joint is squeezing a nerve in the arm. Tough to diagnose over the Web because there are several to crush on.  Either switch to a Cambered or safety squat bar or start using a wider grip.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You may not be lined up under the bar. That is very common. Otherwise the stretch in the shoulder and pressure on the joint is squeezing a nerve in the arm. Tough to diagnose over the Web because there are several to crush on.  Either switch to a Cambered or safety squat bar or start using a wider grip.



Makes sense. No choice of bars at my gym but I can try a wider grip for certain.

Cheers!


----------



## SFGiants (May 12, 2015)

Your pecs might bee too tight, you can tear a pec squatting I have seen it and came close to it twice.

You might be feeling the tendon making the bicep hard, last 2 meets I could not touch the bar to my chest in bench warm up ending in a pec tear the last one.

Grip changes help a lot, learn to put your thumb and pinky under the bar this will help you tuck your elbows in better and bring in your shoulder blades.


----------



## SFGiants (May 12, 2015)

Also if your triceps are too tight you will feel it in the bi's when lifting.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Your pecs might bee too tight, you can tear a pec squatting I have seen it and came close to it twice.
> 
> You might be feeling the tendon making the bicep hard, last 2 meets I could not touch the bar to my chest in bench warm up ending in a pec tear the last one.
> 
> Grip changes help a lot, *learn to put your thumb and pinky under the bar this will help you tuck your elbows in better and bring in your shoulder blades*.



Good advice, Mate. Will work on this.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 16, 2015)

Tried wider hand positioning and SFG's grip today. Made a noticeable difference. Was volume training so didn't approach 500 Lbs but did 365 for 12 reps x 3 sets and only slight biceps pain. Much improved, will do singles early next week and report out.

Appreciate the tips!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 17, 2015)

Awesome man.

Good to hear 

I'm nowhere near the weights you are. I'm happy with 315 for 3 right now, but that's a good 100 over what I started at last year


----------



## JonSupps (May 21, 2015)

Do you have any pain or weird feeling in the elbows? I have the thumbs over the bar (not closing/grabbing) to get the elbows in but it still gives me mild discomfort from time to time.


----------

